# 2009 IFBB New York Pro Contest Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 IFBB New York Pro Contest Results by Getbig.com In the 2009 IFBB NY Pro Men???s Bodybuilding contest, Evan Centopani lived up to the hype, and edged out an incredible looking Dennis James, and a huge Markus Ruhl to win his first pro show in the first IFBB pro show he has entered. Here are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

